# Webcam Hardware Not Recognized By USB



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

I've purchased 2 webcams in the last week and my computer won't recognize either one. (I returned the 1st one) After I download the software and it tells me to plug in my camera, but when I do it says, Hardware Not Recognized. I click on the error and it says, Driver Not Installed. When I click Driver Update it asks where to install from and I pick my CD and it starts it up but says it's already up to date. 

I've done the, uninstall/reinstall routine several times with zero luck. The cam recommends a USB 1.1 or 2.0 and my laptop (Toshiba Satellite A105-S171) USB are 2.0 (according to the specs listed for it on the web. On a couple of uninstall/reinstalls the USB said new hardware installed and ready to use, although the cam software continued replaying the, Please Connect Camera graphic and within a few secs the good news was over and the Hardware Not Recognized message popped up again.

My first webcam was made by Phillips and this second one is by Logitech. Its called, QuickCam Deluxe for Notebooks.

I've plugged in other USB devices that I installed several mths ago and those devices work fine. I've also sought support via Logitech, Toshiba, Phllips, Windows (I'm up-to-date) and various tech support sites and have yet to resolve this frustrating issue. I returned the Phillips camera because at their site it said I probably need an external power source for my USB hub. Isn't a hub a thing-a-ma-gig that's separate from your computer? If so, it wouldn't apply to me. It said its a common problem with laptops. I also returned it so I could take my chances with another cam, especially one that's specifically for laptops/notebooks. (same thing, right?)


PLEASE, if ANYONE has any sort of question/comment or suggestion don't hesitate. I'm a computer illiterate (obviously) and any insight is bound to be more help than I can give myself!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I did a search on the Logitech Webcam. This webcam requires Direct X9, Windows XP Sp2, and IE6 or higher. You stated your OS is up to date. I just want to check, please verify. Did you go to Logitech web site and download thier latest drivers for this camera?
Also, It is possible that you may require a external powered USB HUB. Your Toshiba only has a 65w power supply It may not be enough to keep this webcam powered up.
Hope this helps
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

BCCOMP said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> I did a search on the Logitech Webcam. This webcam requires Direct X9, Windows XP Sp2, and IE6 or higher. You stated your OS is up to date. I just want to check, please verify. Did you go to Logitech web site and download thier latest drivers for this camera?
> Also, It is possible that you may require a external powered USB HUB. Your Toshiba only has a 65w power supply It may not be enough to keep this webcam powered up.
> ...


Yes, unfortunately I've got all that except for an external power USB Hub, but thats why I returned the Phillips webcam. It was not made specifically for notebooks and the Logitech version was. My laptop should be able to power it. 

You say 65W may not be enough to keep it 'powered up'. But it never comes on at all. It simply states, Hardware Not Recognized. I wouldnt get that error if its due to lack of watts, would I?


----------



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

I just noticed this on the Webcam package:

Minimum System Requirements

Windows 2000, Windows XP


Pentium 4, 1.4 GHz or AMD Athlon processor
128 MB RAM (256 MB recommended)


My laptop:

512 MB RAM
Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz 

It appears as though the USB min/recommendation of 1.1/2.0 is listed under Windows Vista, but to the right of all the OS's. It lists NOTHING about watts. I dont get that. I've read lots of stuff about watts on these forums and I've yet to see any info on these pacakages about watts. My desktop recently died and a guy at work checked it and its the power supply. He said if I got more watts itd be an imporovement. I didnt think it was a matter of choice. I thought it had to be a perfect match or it'd blowup!

This webcam crap is about to drive me insane!!! Everyone else just installs the disc, plugs in the cam and theyre off. Me? I gotta freakin SUFFER!!! :grin:


----------



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

I dug deeper into my computer's system info. I went into advanced info and here's a code it lists for the unknown device (my webcam) that doesnt showup when you click on the error balloon that pops up after plugging the camera in and clicking on the message:

Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4373&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_80\3&13C0B0C5&0&9A

Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4374&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_80\3&13C0B0C5&0&98

Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller	PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4375&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_80\3&13C0B0C5&0&99

USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&13B10BF3&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB\4&1BE3C80&0
USB Root Hub	USB\ROOT_HUB20\4&1FFC04DF&0
Unknown Device	USB\VID_0000&PID_0000\5&2E1F8F40&0&3

It lists 'VID' in there, so it apparently knows its a video or camera, right?


----------



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

OK, sorry for multiple posts. Heres the last for a while, unless I get a reply.

Still looking in System Info Advanced in my laptop. I looked under Windows Error Reporting and here's what it says about my last plug in of the webcam:

8/3/2007 7:57 AM	MsiInstaller	Detection of product '{7D2370AC-D8E6-4996-986A-19824F8A167C}', feature 'QuickCam' failed during request for component '{60B1E8AF-0703-4DCC-94C2-4E0BBE92E911}'


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this link,
http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com...nNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1
This give instructions on a clean install. You may have a program conflicting with the webcam.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks!
I tried it but it didnt work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

It may be that this laptop does not have enough watts to keep it powered up. Try to install on a regular pc and see if that works. Just because it says it is a webcam for labtops doesn't mean it will work on yours. I will get a hold of another member to see if there is something I am missing. Be Patient
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## pairunoyd (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, Im patient. 

Thank you VERY much!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yes, plug it in desktop and see if windows succeeds in the installation. Iall i do is plug my logitech quickcam into my computer and i can go into my computer under cameras and view the live throughput.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's possible that some Philips software is still in your computer and conflicts with the Logitech. Look in Control panel > Add or remove programs - uninstall all webcam software.
Download and install *Driver Cleaner*, but don't use it yet.
Reboot into Safe mode and start Driver cleaner. Remove all webcam software remnants.
Reboot into normal mode and reinstall the Logitech software.


----------

